# Rechner Stürtz immer ab !



## Flap (24. Dezember 2003)

Hi ich hab eine IBM Festpallte ic35l060avva07-0 . und sie sürtz regelmässig ab oder wenn ich auf das system zugreife sprich irgendwas installiere oder einstellen möchte , was kann ich machen ? Ich denk mal das liegt an der festplatte oder ? brauche hilfe danke .

und fröhliche Weihnachten


----------



## alexbystrow (24. Dezember 2003)

Also entweder liegt das wirklich an der Festplatte oder du hast etwas an deinem Rechner übertaktet wie Grafikkarte oder CPU und es stürzt zufällig deswegen ab, des war bei mir auch so bis ich mal merkte das ich aus versehen die CPU übertaktet hatte und vergessen hatte sie wieder runterzutakten. 

versuchs mal!


----------



## Klon (24. Dezember 2003)

Ich hatte das Problem mal durch einen Wackelkontakt am Stromkabel, ansonsten kann das extrem viele Ursachen haben...
Mal die Platte in einem anderen Rechner ausprobiert? Dann kann man wenigstens sehen obs an der Platte oder an anderen Systemkomponenten liegt.


----------



## Flap (25. Dezember 2003)

naja die paltte geht an 2 rechner nicjzt so richtig , sprich gleiche fehler , also das mit dem Übertakten könnte nicht sein .

Ich glaub ich werd sie umtauschen  wenn es geht und danke für die Hilfe


----------



## nightdancer (21. Januar 2004)

sorry..

Gibt es ein Softwaretool, um mögliche Hardwarefehler/-probleme/-instabilitäten aufzuspüren?


----------



## Klon (21. Januar 2004)

Wenn du deinen Beitrag editierst und auf Groß/Kleinschreibung achtest antworte ich dir gern Nachttänzer.


----------



## Phill (24. Mai 2004)

Hi Leute, ich hab das Problem zur zeit auch. Habe aber nichts übertaktet. Kann es vielleicht sein das es automatich irgendwie verstellt wurde? Oder an was könnte das noch liegen? Also bei mir ist es so wenn z.B. in CS bin und so 10 minuten Spiele dann wird mein Monitor auf einmal Dunkel und das Bios kommt. Als hätte ich meinen Rechner gerade erst eingeschalten.

Gruß Phill


----------



## Flap (24. Mai 2004)

Also bei mir lags an der CPU :-(

Die festplatte war in o.d


----------



## Phill (24. Mai 2004)

Ich sehe grad das mein CPU auf 70 °C ist.

...

und jetzt :/ ?


----------



## Devilius (24. Mai 2004)

Also ich hatte das Problem auch vor kurzem, nach 10 min. FarCry is der PC ausgegangen und startete sich neu. War dann immer so bei 72 °C dann hab ich einfach mal den CPU Lüfter vom Staub befreit, und siehe da 1500rpm mehr und alles war wieder im Lot.


----------



## Phill (24. Mai 2004)

Ja hab das Gehäuse runter gemacht jetzt ist es auf 45 - 50.
Ich werde wohl auch mal den Lüfter vom Staub befreien.

Danke Cya


----------



## Flap (24. Mai 2004)

hehe dann ist ja gut , hast ja nochmal glück gehabt


----------

